# 12v freeview box



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I have been surfing the web to find a 12v/240v digital receiver box to use in the van. I don't want to fork out for a new tv as we have not had ours very long. Can anyone tell me where I can get one from that wont break the bank as the one they have in Riversway leisure is over £90. 8O All the ones I have found don't say if you can use on 12v, I am sure someone out there has got one they can reccomend, I did at one point get a Bush one that fit into the scart socket and was quite small but it was faulty and the reviews weren't too good so thats a definite no no

Thanks

Anne


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I assume you mean Freeview terrestrial and not satellite..
Maybe look on ebay for a Nokia 121t. These were 12v and quiet small.
also try www.snellyvision.co.uk Sure I saw a 12v version there..


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Probably cheaper to buy a 230v~ digi box and use a cheap 150w invertor from Maplins. 

Jim


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Hi Annetony

Be careful with the 12 volt bit as I learnt to my cost that even though some of these units have a 12 volt input from there supplied 240-12 transformer, it does not mean you can connect direct to a 12volt battery. In fact you will have to fit as I did a 12-12 volt stabiliser at yet more cost. 

Wobby


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

As Jim has said you will be probally better of getting a 240v digi box which are very cheap and get a 150w inveter. You will then be able to charge phones and laptops etc as well as use a 240v tv. 

That is what we did, the inverter cost us £15 (maplins) the digi box was about £20.

Richard...


----------



## Juggler258 (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello,
We have a £19.99 Durabrand freeview box from ASDA. (They still sell them) It comes with a mains -> 12V adapter. We just made a lead to connect the box straight to the 12V supply. Despite the voltage fluctuations from 13.8V to 11.2V, we have never had any problems.
There have only been 3 sites where we couldn't get a strong enough digital signal. (Unfortunately, one of those sites is now at the Global Rally, Lickhill Manor......... yes it is still raining!)

Have a nice day,
Neil


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone, we will probably get a cheap one then as we have a power pack with built in invertor so we could plug it into there, 


Thanks again

Anne


----------

